# St GORAN H 356



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

I am looking for any details of the Hull Trawler ST GORAN lost 03/05/1940

Any information would be appreciated

Cheers


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

40/05/03 Trawler ST. GORAN (Requisitioned , 565t net , completed 22/10/1936 by Cook, Welton & Gemmill (Beverley, U.K.) poss reg no 164966) Taken over by the Admiralty in September 1939.
Displacement: 565 tons. 
HMS St. Goran (Lt. A. Reid, RNVR, her previous CO Lt.Cdr. W.C. McGuigan, RNR was killed on the April 30th) was sunk by German aircraft in the Namsfjord, Norway on 1 May 1940.


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Donald 
Thanks for that information 
very useful

Cheers


----------

